# New Toy



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all, what with everyone buying these nice new cars etc, I thought I'd treat myself to a little plaything!!

MX5




























Picked this one up for a bargain price and everything seems to work well atm. I will get my friend to look it over when he gets back from holiday.

What can I say, really FUN car to drive. Low to the floor, rear wheel drive, really chuckable around corners etc (not that I've chucked my baby round many corners yet, but you get the idea).









These are the pics from the garage I bought it from, I will try to take some of my own soon!

Does anyone else own/have owned one of these in the past?

If so any views/hints/tips greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi Mark

Never owned one but always thought they would be fun to have. I tried to persuade the 710, she had a MGTF and now has a Peugeot 206cc. My choice would've been the Mazda rather than the Peugeot.

There are about 8 cars usually parked in our garage at the office. At one point there were 3 MX5's - all of them in silver.

Enjoy it.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi Mark,

I had a 1.6 Mk 1 (UK version) which was minimalist spec -no power steering, abs etc and was great fun, especially after 22 years of wondering whether our MGB would start the next time out.


















Like most UK versions it got rust in the lower wings so we now have a 1.6 Mk2.










However, a mate has had an import like yours and for about 5 years and it had previously lived in the street in London since being brought into UK. Good news, not a sign of rusting.

I drove up to Teesside yesterday in mine and then we went to watch the Formula 3 championship at Croft in pal's Eunos.

The comparisons were interesting. The quality of fixtures and fittings in his M reg import was better than my V reg, which has obviously had the hand of Ford's bean counters about it. The seats were better in his version, it has a Momo leather wheel (vs plastic in mine) and of course, air-conditioning, electric widows (in every room







) etc.

The only problems he has had were an electrical leak, remedied by a battery isolater, and a sudden loss of clutch fluid (which also happened to one of the columnists in a classic car comic recently) and also easily cured.

They are terrific fun. My 1.6 isn't quick, but you don't need to brake for most corners and the ride is superb. We take ours over the North York Moors at weekends and it handles the road surfaces better than my company Peugeot 607.

My Mk1 had the same alloys as yours and they were prone to air leakage (I had to put 5lbs air in each weekend).

I bought a set of brand new Mazda steel wheels on the net for Â£6 (Â£15 delivered!) and put these on intending to have the alloys refurb'd, but sold the car first.

Both 710 and I are in our 60s but intend to keep this (or buy a newer one if our Premium Bonds come up) for as long as we can get into it.

Advance warning - Mark F will probably read this and ramble on about 'hairdressers' cars'. Ignore him, he knows nartheeng!









If the alloys on yours aren't badly scuffed, don't be persuaded to buy a set of replacements - those Mazda 'Minilite' copies are ultra light and are now regarded as future classics.

Good luck,

Graham


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

My next second car! I've looked at several and have decided to buy in the New Year (softops always cheaper then).

Having driven three owned by family and friends I agree with all that's been said, FUN!

Hope that you enjoy it...


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Very nice - good choice. I've only ever had a short drive in one and I must say it was a right lot of fun and an object lesson in the fact that you don't need turbo's/nitrous/superchargers or have a highly modified whatever to have some excitement behind the wheel. And as Graham said, unlike my MGB, I bet it'll start every time.

Rich


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

If gay is your way then it's ok.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice one Sparky, all good fun ,itching for a classic only 710 and cash stopping joy well for now







Enjoy mate


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

grey said:


> .... electric widows (in every room
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good! Hoffnung, was it? Or Sellars... I forget.

Sorry, nothing to add about the car, but I think nothing has come closer to capturing the ethos of the budget british sports car than the Mark I version - even down to the rust in the wings, it would appear - the legendary Japanese attention to detail I suppose









-- Tim


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

in_denial said:


> - even down to the rust in the wings, it would appear - the legendary Japanese attention to detail I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, not on this one!! I have thoroughly checked this one over and there is (apart from a small bubble on the door) NO RUST anywhere. Really am chuffed to bits with it. It's only been in this country for just over 2 years.

Thanks for all your positive comments except MarkF 

Mark


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Sparky said:


> Thanks for all your positive comments except MarkF


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

in_denial said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > .... electric widows (in every room
> ...


Hi Tim,

I think it was Hoffnung (and French widows







). I have seen any number of rusting UK versions, (of MX5s that is) but no imports, although some of the last remaining older imports have just the opposite - excessive sun exposure causing paint fading and decaying plastics especially round the tops of the doors.

Like the idea of proper British provenance though - could there be a market for Spray-on Rusteffect, Dandruff and Unwashed Clothes Fragrance? Bring back the Sixties!









Sparky - am genuinely envious - the imports seem to go on and on. One thing though, I bet within a week you will be:

a. Pissed off with switching on your wipers every time you signal a turn, and

b. Thinking that people ought to be grateful for a headlight flash when you don't know if the lights will ever retract again.







They do though.

and:

Mark F - thanks for the cameo part you do so well.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

in_denial said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > .... electric widows (in every room
> ...


Sorry guys. Like the man in Rawtenstall, I only seem to want to do it twice.


----------

